# Not fresh....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... from the coast as most of you are able to get, but........ was pretty good for us uplanders. Salmon with shrimp and grits.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Man- that sure looks good


----------

